# Help sexing my auratus



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

I've had these D. Auratus "costa ricans" for 2 years now, I've not heard or seen calling, I have tried playing audio clips still nothing. However, toe pads make me think both are males. Frog one is noticeably larger than frog 2, but this could be due to him having a near jerky experience the second day I had him. Any guess on these guys, I would like to get a sexed one to make a pair but am unsure which one to look for. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks in advance!

Frog one on the left, frog 2 on the right


























Frog 2 on the left, frog 1 on the right


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am no expert. In fact, I'm having trouble sexing my own auratus. That said, I think they are both females.


----------



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

Well, that could defiantly explain the lack of calling. Also when I played the audio file of the auratus call the smaller one went into the coco hut, I have no idea if that means anything though.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know if this will help you, but, here's a link to my 'sex my auratus' thread. Got some advice there. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/64331-sex-my-super-blues.html


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I also think you have two females.


----------



## Pickét (Feb 15, 2011)

I actually got the idea of how to get some pictures of them together from your thread  
It beats trying to get one through the glass. This is the first time I've really gotten some clear pictures of them together, the more I look the more they seem female to me. But because they are my only adult darts the opinions of those with more experience is defiantly appreciated


----------

